# Workmans Comp Cost



## Canyonbc (Sep 19, 2007)

Wondering what everyone out there is paying for their workmans comp...

I mean what are you paying for 100 dollars of labor...

If that makes any sense. 

I dont no if this is in past forums, but thanks everyone


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 19, 2007)

Well I can't afford it but was told 22 to30 per hundred and
that would have to be paid up front 3500.00 minimum and
you get charged more if payroll increases tyranny is what I
feel about it I can't charge ten thousand per tree here and get
work!


----------



## rbtree (Sep 19, 2007)

Rates vary state to state, dramatically. click this for search results:

http://www.arboristsite.com/search.php?searchid=1302868


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 19, 2007)

rbtree said:


> Rates vary state to state, dramatically. click this for search results:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/search.php?searchid=1302868



Yeah they vary for everything I asked him what he paid
100.00 per year for office workers and they have the most
claims paper cuts ,carpel tunnel etc. It is a ploy by the wealthy
to keep the worker from succeeding just make it too expensive!


----------



## Canyonbc (Sep 19, 2007)

Well i cant imagine it is going to be cheap....i am in California...

I dont no how i can/could ever afford it, espically right now...i am small and up and coming i am a college student. I do this because i enjoy it, and am trying to pay my way through school..

My insurance guy told me to except a 1000 up front...then i think it was 40 for every 100 after that...

AHH...


----------



## Canyonbc (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info though guys. 

Canyon


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 19, 2007)

Canyonbc said:


> Well i cant imagine it is going to be cheap....i am in California...
> 
> I dont no how i can/could ever afford it, espically right now...i am small and up and coming i am a college student. I do this because i enjoy it, and am trying to pay my way through school..
> 
> ...


Yeah they have made it that way to discourage
self employment see they want robots that they control they
being big business. Big corporations cause rocketing rates all
you have to do is look at wc claims and you can see what I
mean employees in those big outfits use the wc for vacations!
It is a giant rip off for everyone but the abusers of the system!


----------



## Canyonbc (Sep 20, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah they have made it that way to discourage
> self employment see they want robots that they control they
> being big business. Big corporations cause rocketing rates all
> you have to do is look at wc claims and you can see what I
> ...



I agree...i mean i am all for guys who are successful with large companies and stuff...but this goes larger then tree service business...way bigger...


----------



## Silentmtn3 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Work Comp Rates*

Hi, I am in Arizona. until recently I had the stanard 100k/100k/500k coverage and the rate was 22.72 per hundred. I have uped my coverage to 1m/1m/1m and now my rate is 24.72 per hundred. 

I know it is expensive, but having someone get hurt and not having it is WAY more expensive.

Arizona Renewable Resources, LLC
Miami, AZ


----------



## southsoundtree (Dec 22, 2007)

*workers' comp in WA*

For tree related work we pay 2.29 per hour of work. 

WA state administers W/C here. Seems good in some ways that you don't have to pay more w/c as you pay someone more money for their productivity, exp, and hopefully safety from accumulated time on the job. 

So if you pay $10/ hour, it 22.90 per $100 wage, but if you pay $20/ hour, then its 11.45 per $100 wage.

WA allows a small, as in a few cents, deduction from wages toward the WC premium.

Does anyone else see this kind of set-up in other states??


----------

